# RecipeDB - DK's Black IPA



## 3GumsBrewing (2/10/10)

DK's Black IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The Cascade is actualy 30g of **Citra**, dry hop for 7 days after 7 days of fermentation.Drink quick as I found the citra dissipates quickly.Let me know if you do brew this, I'm always looking to improve the recipe.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.25 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.14 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      42 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    30 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    30 g Horizon (Pellet, 12.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     2000 ml White Labs WLP001 - California Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.064 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 62.4 IBU   Efficiency 82%   Alcohol 6.39%   Colour 40 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## MattC (2/10/10)

Looks very nice DK.

Over how long did you notice the citra profile decreasing???

Cheers


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (2/10/10)

It had huge citra flavour the first couple of weeks, then all of a sudden it dropped heaps in the third week, the bottled beer faired much better than the kegged though.( although the keg lasted only 4 weeks!!)
Cheers
DK


----------



## katzke (3/10/10)

Our first black was not hoppy enough. We were short on time and used a tea. The second one was much better. We dry hopped and used hop tea in the second one. The combination seems to even out how long the hop taste lasts.

May be something to try next time. I would not cut the dry hop much, just add more with the tea.


----------

